# Doordash taking their time



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Changing pay model


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Well I wouldn't get to excited about it. If this isn't fake news and it's what they have come up with, better stick with something else because this is ridiculous. 
This is a screenshot of the new pay model being tested either in Texas or California I believe. Read it and weep.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Those are from the DFW area where I'm at. It's looking pathetic.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Well I wouldn't get to excited about it. If this isn't fake news and it's what they have come up with, better stick with something else because this is ridiculous.
> This is a screenshot of the new pay model being tested either in Texas or California I believe. Read it and weep.
> View attachment 355064


Wow! Megabucks!

Watchu gonna do, wit all dat dough?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> Well I wouldn't get to excited about it. If this isn't fake news and it's what they have come up with, better stick with something else because this is ridiculous.
> This is a screenshot of the new pay model being tested either in Texas or California I believe. Read it and weep.
> View attachment 355064


this is kinda the same stupid S..T LYFT was doing in hiding our eta to the pax .
a bunch of us drivers got together we just drove uber and kept lyft running .
we were betting who could get the lowest acc rating . decline every single ping that had no eta.
i suggest you decline every one of those why even bother ? my min ill do only if its 5 minutes or less away with door dash is 5 bucks 
3.50 drive average 7 minutes to the food wait 2 to 5 deliver average 7 will say 20 each 10.50 minus fuel 7.50 an hour 
uber x is 12 an hour post mates total joke actually better then what your posting about dd new rates .


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> Well I wouldn't get to excited about it. If this isn't fake news and it's what they have come up with, better stick with something else because this is ridiculous.
> This is a screenshot of the new pay model being tested either in Texas or California I believe. Read it and weep.
> View attachment 355064


Its suxs here in Texas..
I had DD from Mcd. Only 2.10$
I mean even U.E. is 3 75$ from Mcd.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

We ALL have to decline that garbage and while doing so inform the uninformed. We can't let this happen. If DD can't get food delivered then they're done. I'm telling and showing that screenshot to every dasher I run into. You guys in the test market need to make sure DD fails the test lol


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

let that crap come here in michigan.
im telling you right now ill decline 100 plus a day when im driving for another company.
currently using 5 different services . if they fail ill drive across country shipping


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Teksaz said:


> Well I wouldn't get to excited about it. If this isn't fake news and it's what they have come up with, better stick with something else because this is ridiculous.
> This is a screenshot of the new pay model being tested either in Texas or California I believe. Read it and weep.
> View attachment 355064


It's also being tested in Boston. Lowest I got was $3.30.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

DD knows they have to pay up or none of that $hit is going to last. My area is almost $5.00 everything 3-10 miles, and customers rarely tip more than $2.00 on those. About 10% don't tip at all, I don't see their food getting delivered (maybe at first, but SOL after that.). I've weeded DD out anymore anyways...


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

Is it only me that noticed DoorDash trips are rigged? The more customers tip, the less DD pays and DD pays more if there were less to no tips. Usually DD pays more if the region is "Busy" to "Very Busy". That means tippers are wasting their tips if they tipped in the app and the trip would be more worthwhile if the tips were in cash.

The preview for each fee before and after trips are always $6-8 per trip, because of how DD adjust the payments as I've mentioned above.

This week, I had a trip with no in-app tips and it was a $8 trip. I had few super generous tippers tipped $8 and $14 and DD only paid $1 and $1.30 for base and additional pay. 

No wonder DoorDash used red as the company colors, DD is so communist.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> Well I wouldn't get to excited about it. If this isn't fake news and it's what they have come up with, better stick with something else because this is ridiculous.
> This is a screenshot of the new pay model being tested either in Texas or California I believe. Read it and weep.
> View attachment 355064


The problem is that you can't tell if the customer put a tip in ahead of time, so you don't know if that's definitely all your getting, or you might get a tip on top.

So my guess is that Wendy's order is before tip. But Chipotle may be $2 plus a $1.77 tip already included OR it may be $3.77 base plus chance of more.

It used to be $5 plus tip, then went to 4.50 plus tip. Should never have changed.

I wouldn't accept any of those trips.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

From what I'm hearing it's $2-3 base plus tip. That's it. No guarantees, no nothing. If this is the case, seeing how much the tip is, is easy to figure out. I haven't seen any screenshots of after the delivery has been completed and that's what we need to see. C'mon Dallas, post some screenshots of this new DD poo.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DECLINE, DECLINE, DECLINE, DECLINE,DECLINE, & DECLINE.

After that if the next 6 come in looking like that

DECLINE, DECLINE, DECLINE, DECLINE,DECLINE, & DECLINE.

I have been noticing over the last month a slow erosion of the guarantee on offers. They are trying to prep us. In my market when GH cut its rates I declined every low paid offer for 5 weeks. These screenshots make GH trash look good! Finally, all the sudden the GH offers have gotten better. When UE first came online almost every order was the minimum $3.75 and NO ONE TIPPED! You ended up spending 20-30 minutes of your time for $3.75. That's why until they fixed it they couldn't get X drivers to do EATS.

They all have to learn the hard way.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I have a hard and fast rule on DD, it has to pay out at least $1 per mile. Other rules I adhere to but will adjust depending on restaurant and where the delivery takes me, in addition to traffic times. No rate change in my area yet. My acceptance rate for DD was as low as 47% before getting bumped up to slightly above 60% this week. I run four delivery apps so I can justify declining.

I bet my acceptance on PM is around 25%. Grubhub is about 40%. Only Uber Eats is close to 100%.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> From what I'm hearing it's $2-3 base plus tip. That's it. No guarantees, no nothing. If this is the case, seeing how much the tip is, is easy to figure out. I haven't seen any screenshots of after the delivery has been completed and that's what we need to see. C'mon Dallas, post some screenshots of this new DD poo.


Yes its around 2 to 3 $ per trip but if there is no tip thats all u gonna get..they give u full total before u accept the trip no more over garranty ..but the problem is people they dont tip so mostly fast foos r arond 2$ bucks..i had to declined 80% of my deliverys..uber eats pay better now with no boost..im in Amarillo Texas..old model is way better only time is good if coustmers tip 5$ dollars or more..anything bellow is pretty tough..



Initial D said:


> Is it only me that noticed DoorDash trips are rigged? The more customers tip, the less DD pays and DD pays more if there were less to no tips. Usually DD pays more if the region is "Busy" to "Very Busy". That means tippers are wasting their tips if they tipped in the app and the trip would be more worthwhile if the tips were in cash.
> 
> The preview for each fee before and after trips are always $6-8 per trip, because of how DD adjust the payments as I've mentioned above.
> 
> ...


Thats funny bcz i think u got mix communist with capitalism..we lice in world of capitalism thats why they pay drivers so low in communist country they will finish on island surrounds with sharks..?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I believe DD is searching for the bottom during these tests. They are looking for the least amount they have to pay the drivers and still get food delivered. That's why it's most important to decline these horrible offers. If they can get food delivered for $2 bucks then that's what it will be. We as drivers need to send DD a message that no, we won't deliver for that crap and they'll have to increase it. Just my opinion.


----------



## Cantina00 (Dec 4, 2018)

That is comical,, $1.00 a mile no less,, avoid restaurants that you make you wait ,, this awful


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Solid 5 said:


> I have a hard and fast rule on DD, it has to pay out at least $1 per mile. Other rules I adhere to but will adjust depending on restaurant and where the delivery takes me, in addition to traffic times. No rate change in my area yet. My acceptance rate for DD was as low as 47% before getting bumped up to slightly above 60% this week. I run four delivery apps so I can justify declining.
> 
> I bet my acceptance on PM is around 25%. Grubhub is about 40%. Only Uber Eats is close to 100%.


That's my rule too. The only exception is if I'm heading home then I may take a lower per mile if it sends me that direction. But direction is a big factor in deciding what to take anyway. I don't want to end up out of my area because they won't send me trips until I drive back to it (unless the pay is high enough to cover the return to area and it rarely is even close.)


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Base pay is $2. They already sent out the email on that. Everything else is tip or guarantee.

I’m still confused ?‍♂ on how this is better for us though. It’s basically the same thing since they’re including customer’s tip with the guarantee. Only difference is the base is $2 vs $1.

I feel like they’re already having trouble getting Dashers for $6. I can just imagine how paying what’s on the screenshot is going to make this more attractive to drivers.

Say what ya want about UE, but I still ? they have the fairest pay model. You know you’ll get about $3 for a McDonald’s run while an upscale restaurant will be based on distance, time, pickup, drop-off etc, sometimes netting you $15 with boost before cx tips.

EDIT: OOPS ?. Spoke too soon. Looks like UberEATS is copying DD’s model. Only difference is the guarantee will not include tips.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The problem is that you can't tell if the customer put a tip in ahead of time, so you don't know if that's definitely all your getting, or you might get a tip on top.
> 
> So my guess is that Wendy's order is before tip. But Chipotle may be $2 plus a $1.77 tip already included OR it may be $3.77 base plus chance of more.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing but it says it right there in the screenshots with customer tip included. I thought Doordash would just pay a flat base amount for every order and if customer tipped it would be extra. This doesn't seem to be the case. For some reason they prefer to play with numbers because they can see upfront what the customer tips. That is what caused the problem now. They tell you a minimum guarantee but they know upfront what the customer has tipped. Kind of like playing games.



OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Base pay is $2. They already sent out the email on that. Everything else is tip or guarantee.
> 
> I'm still confused ?‍♂ on how this is better for us though. It's basically the same thing since they're including customer's tip with the guarantee. Only difference is the base is $2 vs $1.
> 
> ...


You are correct I don't see any difference either. Customers will still think their tips are not being paid out appropriately. How is it a guarantee when Doordash already knows how much the tip is when they place the order. What risk is Doordash taking to guarantee anything? What am I missing?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I was thinking the same thing but it says it right there in the screenshots with customer tip included. I thought Doordash would just pay a flat base amount for every order and if customer tipped it would be extra. This doesn't seem to be the case. For some reason they prefer to play with numbers because they can see upfront what the customer tips. That is what caused the problem now. They tell you a minimum guarantee but they know upfront what the customer has tipped. Kind of like playing games.
> 
> 
> You are correct I don't see any difference either.* Customers will still think their tips are not being paid out appropriately*. How is it a guarantee when Doordash already knows how much the tip is when they place the order. What risk is Doordash taking to guarantee anything? What am I missing?


Customers unfortunately don't give a fat rat's a$$ about us. I told the story in another thread about two deliveries, same destination, one UE paid me over $14 + tip.....one DD paid me $1 + tip. I showed the screenshots to the customer and they said "well we rather would use Door Dash because their fee is less then Uber Eats". I told him I lost $13 because of that. The guy shrugged his shoulders as if to say "get a real job like I have to be able to afford this $2 million house". Doochelalouche.

I read about members here that wear shirts with tip prompts. I read about members here that print tip cards. I read about members here that try to preach to the customers how DD is crooked.

Customers
Don't
Care
About
Us


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

This shows the new tip policy can be good


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Im in Dallas. Declining the hell out of these $3 for 10 items from McDonald's. And declining $4 for some Chinese restaurant

However. Did get a $7.50 order for 2.7 mile Wingstop! And a couple good other ones.

Declined declined declined. And wait for a good ones. people will start figuring out that they need to tip or they don't get their food.
Or Doordash goes out of business whatever...


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Here are a couple funny ones. I wonder if anybody is actually picking these up?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

@AuxCordBoston What is the new tip policy?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Here are a couple funny ones. I wonder if anybody is actually picking these up?


Of course they will, ants gonna ant no matter what.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Teksaz said:


> @AuxCordBoston What is the new tip policy?


Here you go:


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Initial D said:


> No wonder DoorDash used red as the company colors, DD is so communist.


But....that implies that we all....get the same pay regardless of how much work is put in....


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

downeybrook said:


> Changing pay model


Why hasn't EVERYONE learn that EVERY time the share ride/delivery companies change their pay model, it ALWAYS benefit the companies, not the drivers!

I would rather they STOP changing their pay model.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

They say paid on time, distance, and desirability but there is no breakdown of that so how do we even know what we are making. It just seems they took the avg dd pay and avg customer tip and now just show u just the base. Fk all these scumbag companies. They can suck my balls and burn in hell


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Just got the email that the pay cut is coming soon. Oh boy. Can’t wait.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> Just got the email that the pay cut is coming soon. Oh boy. Can't wait.


Me too...."soon"....lol.....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I was thinking the same thing but it says it right there in the screenshots with customer tip included. I thought Doordash would just pay a flat base amount for every order and if customer tipped it would be extra. This doesn't seem to be the case. For some reason they prefer to play with numbers because they can see upfront what the customer tips. That is what caused the problem now. They tell you a minimum guarantee but they know upfront what the customer has tipped. Kind of like playing games.
> 
> 
> You are correct I don't see any difference either. Customers will still think their tips are not being paid out appropriately. How is it a guarantee when Doordash already knows how much the tip is when they place the order. What risk is Doordash taking to guarantee anything? What am I missing?


I thought there was no guarantee any more, but the base is higher.

I haven't had a change yet to mine. Still u see the old $1 plus tip with guarantee mode.

When it was $5 plus tip period with no guarantee and tip not shown I was making more.

They're still trying to pay out as little as possible. Of course.


----------



## Driving Myself Crazy (Aug 25, 2018)

$2 base pay? :roflmao: decline decline decline. They will have to up that, or customers will have to get used to tipping more, or they will go out of business.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

This is not fake but I think the screen shots are only a small percentage. I had a few small pings. 2 to three dollar but a majority were between 10 and 16 dollars a order. my average was 24 or so a hour. I put in 11 hours straight. I think there are ppl out there trying to scare other drivers Thinking that they will get more orders. lets face it you only can do so many and really are you competeing with each other....nope..


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

smithers54 said:


> This is not fake but I think the screen shots are only a small percentage. I had a few small pings. 2 to three dollar but a majority were between 10 and 16 dollars a order. my average was 24 or so a hour. I put in 11 hours straight. I think there are ppl out there trying to scare other drivers Thinking that they will get more orders. lets face it you only can do so many and really are you competeing with each other....nope..


I agree! I absolutely hate DD, but I gave it a shot yesterday (Monday). I use to see $5.00 only and now it is $8-12 an order. There were a few $2+ ones, but nobody is dumb enough to take those..right?!...
Anyway..I had my 3 apps running and actually made more than I normally do or have in a night, we will see...


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

DiceyDan said:


> I agree! I absolutely hate DD, but I gave it a shot yesterday (Monday). I use to see $5.00 only and now it is $8-12 an order. There were a few $2+ ones, but nobody is dumb enough to take those..right?!...
> Anyway..I had my 3 apps running and actually made more than I normally do or have in a night, we will see...


Same here. I ran DD last night along with GH. Some off the DD offers were in line with GH offers, I have not seen that in a looooong time.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

DiceyDan said:


> I agree! I absolutely hate DD, but I gave it a shot yesterday (Monday). I use to see $5.00 only and now it is $8-12 an order. There were a few $2+ ones, but nobody is dumb enough to take those..right?!...
> Anyway..I had my 3 apps running and actually made more than I normally do or have in a night, we will see...


PLENTY of ants will drive for miles for a $2 order.


----------

